# Chapter 10 Effectual Calling



## wsw201 (Jun 30, 2004)

We are falling behind on this so its time to pick up the pace, so here is Chapter 10 of Effectual Calling:

I. All those whom God hath predestinated unto life, and those only, He is pleased, in His appointed time, effectually to call,[1] by His Word and Spirit,[2] out of that state of sin and death, in which they are by nature to grace and salvation, by Jesus Christ;[3] enlightening their minds spiritually and savingly to understand the things of God,[4] taking away their heart of stone, and giving unto them an heart of flesh;[5] renewing their wills, and, by His almighty power, determining them to that which is good,[6] and effectually drawing them to Jesus Christ:[7] yet so, as they come most freely, being made willing by His grace.[8]

II. This effectual call is of God's free and special grace alone, not from anything at all foreseen in man,[9] who is altogether passive therein, until, being quickened and renewed by the Holy Spirit,[10] he is thereby enabled to answer this call, and to embrace the grace offered and conveyed in it.[11]

III. Elect infants, dying in infancy, are regenerated, and saved by Christ, through the Spirit,[12] who works when, and where, and how He pleases:[13] so also are all other elect persons who are incapable of being outwardly called by the ministry of the Word.[14]

IV. Others, not elected, although they may be called by the ministry of the Word,[15] and may have some common operations of the Spirit,[16] yet they never truly come unto Christ, and therefore cannot be saved:[17] much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess.[18] And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested.[19]



WLC Q 57-60 &amp; 66-68:

Q. 57. What benefits hath Christ procured by his mediation?

A. Christ, by his mediation, hath procured redemption,[247] with all other benefits of the covenant of grace.[248]

Q. 58. How do we come to be made partakers of the benefits which Christ hath procured?

A. We are made partakers of the benefits which Christ hath procured, by the application of them unto us,[249] which is the work especially of God the Holy Ghost.[250]

Q. 59. Who are made partakers of redemption through Christ?

A. Redemption is certainly applied, and effectually communicated, to all those for whom Christ hath purchased it;[251] who are in time by the Holy Ghost enabled to believe in Christ according to the gospel.[252]

Q. 60. Can they who have never heard the gospel, and so know not Jesus Christ, nor believe in him, be saved by their living according to the light of nature?

A. They who, having never heard the gospel,[253] know not Jesus Christ,[254] and believe not in him, cannot be saved,[255] be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature,[256] or the laws of that religion which they profess;[257] neither is there salvation in any other, but in Christ alone,[258] who is the Savior only of his body the church.[259]

Q. 66. What is that union which the elect have with Christ?

A. The union which the elect have with Christ is the work of God's grace,[270] whereby they are spiritually and mystically, yet really and inseparably, joined to Christ as their head and husband;[271] which is done in their effectual calling.[272]

Q. 67. What is effectual calling?

A. Effectual calling is the work of God's almighty power and grace,[273] whereby (out of his free and special love to his elect, and from nothing in them moving him thereunto)[274] he doth, in his accepted time, invite and draw them to Jesus Christ, by his Word and Spirit;[275] savingly enlightening their minds,[276] renewing and powerfully determining their wills,[277] so as they (although in themselves dead in sin) are hereby made willing and able freely to answer his call, and to accept and embrace the grace offered and conveyed therein.[278]

Q. 68. Are the elect only effectually called?

A. All the elect, and they only, are effectually called:[279] although others may be, and often are, outwardly called by the ministry of the Word,[280] and have some common operations of the Spirit;[281] who, for their wilful neglect and contempt of the grace offered to them, being justly left in their unbelief, do never truly come to Jesus Christ.[282]

WSC Q 29-32:

Q. 29. How are we made partakers of the redemption purchased by Christ?

A. We are made partakers of the redemption purchased by Christ, by the effectual application of it to us by his Holy Spirit.[83]

Q. 30. How doth the Spirit apply to us the redemption purchased by Christ?

A. The Spirit applieth to us the redemption purchased by Christ, by working faith in us,[84] and thereby uniting us to Christ in our effectual calling.[85]

Q. 31. What is effectual calling?

A. Effectual calling is the work of God's Spirit, whereby, convincing us of our sin and misery, enlightening our minds in the knowledge of Christ,[86] and renewing our wills,[87] he doth persuade and enable us to embrace Jesus Christ,[88] freely offered to us in the gospel.[89]

Q. 32. What benefits do they that are effectually called partake of in this life?

A. They that are effectually called do in this life partake of justification, adoption, and sanctification, and the several benefits which in this life do either accompany or flow from them.[90]


This is an excellent chapter. What think ye?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 30, 2004)

This is more of a notation to put something in perspective:

[quote:6e0344592d]III. Elect infants, dying in infancy, are regenerated, and saved by Christ, through the Spirit,[12] who works when, and where, and how He pleases:[13] so also are all other elect persons who are incapable of being outwardly called by the ministry of the Word.[14] [/quote:6e0344592d]

Election is covered in Chapter 3 on the decrees not here. Why then talk about &quot;elect infants&quot; under Effectual Calling? why not deal with it under the decrees of God?

Here is the reason:

The divines wanted to stay silent on what the Scripture is silent about. they put this here, instead of there, because they were simply saying elect infants are also effectually called and go to heaven. They WERE NOT making a distinction between &quot;elect infants&quot; and &quot;non-elect&quot; infants. They simply wanted to make the statement without making the debate on non-elect infants IF THERE IS EVEN SUCH A THING - according to them. This is found in the minutes and history of the Assembly.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 2, 2004)

This is a most interesting statement by the divines in our modern times:

[quote:aeca93c458]
much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess.[18] And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested[/quote:aeca93c458]

This clearly challenges the majority view of dispensationalism with regard to Jews, as well as that of many Americans.

But I must say that I am curious. This chapter is one of the most important in the Confession and it has gotten almost no response or interest. Compare that to other subjects, and it baffles me a bit.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 3, 2004)

[quote:c70ffc306b][i:c70ffc306b]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:c70ffc306b]
This is a most interesting statement by the divines in our modern times:

[quote:c70ffc306b]
much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess.[18] And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested[/quote:c70ffc306b]

This clearly challenges the majority view of dispensationalism with regard to Jews, as well as that of many Americans.

But I must say that I am curious. This chapter is one of the most important in the Confession and it has gotten almost no response or interest. Compare that to other subjects, and it baffles me a bit. [/quote:c70ffc306b]
Perhaps it gets no special attention from the reformed camps because no one disputes it?


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jul 4, 2004)

*Effectual calling vs other teacing*

Reading the responses on this board, it is well evident that we here are all of a like mind on this topic. I would like to address how the doctrine of effectual calling is viewed by others. My experience in the outer-nether world was one of complete disbelief by those whom I explained this to. 

The five points are horribly distorted by others when being taught. Let me go step by step to tell you what others teach about Calvinism. 

First they teach that we (Calvinists, Reformers, Covenanters) LIVE by the words of Calvin not the Bible. 

Totally deapraved/dead is taught as we are born innocent and choose to sin. 

Unconditional election is taught that God could possibly not want anyone to go to hell and that He would never do that.

Limited atonement is taught as Jesus would never do that, just die for some people. When asked then why all people do not go to heaven the repsonse is: because they do not believe. In other words, salvation is a choice by man not God, God would never be choosy. (forbid! sarcastic emphasis mine and not intended to offend)

Irresistible grace, our subject here, is not taught because then these others would have to answer it. This is probably the most important point I can make since others just ignore it. In all the teachings I heard from the Church of Christ on Calvininsm, this point was NEVER covered. 

Perseverance of the Saints is taught as we can also choose to sin and turn away from God. God does nothing of Himself to keep us. Its all up to us. Perseverance is also taught as one saved, always saved and then distorted to say that once saved we can never sin or choose to turn away from God. 

Effectual calling I believe is the main point, because it is the Holy Spirit that quickens us and drags us to Jesus kicking and screaming. (I screamed and kicked all the way, well here I am). It is also the point where God chooses to be God and Lord in our lives and there is nothing we can do about it. We are His and He is determined to have us...His will be done. 

The Bible is not studied in a systematic way in some other gatherings as mentioned above. The evangelists are not seminary trained, have no Greek or Hebrew, and if you even mention systematic theology they cry &quot;Denominationalism&quot;.
The Cavinistic School of Thought is where you hear: God is God and His Will not mine be done. In other places you hear: Hear, Believe, be baptized and live faithfully. Choose Jesus this day! People do not get it because they have not studied it from the beginning to the end in a systematic way. 

These doctrines are illustrated from the Beginning in Genesis to the End in Revelation. The OT examples are completely ignored. 

It is also noted that God pleases Himself to bring believers from other schools of thought to Himself also. The calvinist regocnizes this...others do not.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 4, 2004)

I am reading through GI Williamson's study on the WCF at the moment. I am at the chapter on Effectual Calling (not quite finished). I do not know if he addresses this or not, but would the following be an accurate way to describe a part of salvation:

1) God Decreed my salvation from eternity past;
2) Christ accomplished my salvation on the cross;
3) I experienced my salvation upon faith in Christ.

?

I realize that that is not exhaustive, but is it accurate?


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 5, 2004)

Jacob,

We could quibble over words but I would say &quot;so far so good!&quot;.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2004)

[quote:da8f08f8d4][i:da8f08f8d4]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:da8f08f8d4]
I am reading through GI Williamson's study on the WCF at the moment. I am at the chapter on Effectual Calling (not quite finished). I do not know if he addresses this or not, but would the following be an accurate way to describe a part of salvation:

1) God Decreed my salvation from eternity past;
2) Christ accomplished my salvation on the cross;
3) I experienced my salvation upon faith in Christ.

?

I realize that that is not exhaustive, but is it accurate? [/quote:da8f08f8d4]

Jacob,

The answer is found in chapter 11, on justification:


[quote:da8f08f8d4]WCF 11.4 God did, from all eternity, decree to justify all the elect;(1) and Christ did, in the fulness of time, die for their sins, and rise again for their justification2) nevertheless, they are not justified, until the Holy Spirit doth, in due time, actually apply Christ unto them.(3) 

(1)Gal. 3:8; 1 Pet. 1:2,19,20; Rom. 8:30. 
(2)Gal. 4:4; Rom. 4:25. 
(3)Col. 1:21,22; Gal. 2:16; Tit. 3:4-7. [/quote:da8f08f8d4]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks,
I posted a few days too early. I was reading chapter 11 this morning and saw the distinction. Thanks to both


----------



## HolidayJim (Dec 4, 2004)

*Eternal Salvation*

Dear Christian Men and Women:

Based on WCF XI, Section IV:

IV. God did, from all eternity, decree to justify all the elect,[11] and Christ did, in the fullness of time, die for their sins, and rise again for their justification:[12] nevertheless, they are not justified, until the Holy Spirit doth, in due time, actually apply Christ unto them.[13]

11. Rom. 8:29, 30; Gal. 3:8; I Peter 1:2, 19-20
12. Gal. 4:4; I Tim. 2:6; Rom. 4:25
13. Eph. 2:3; Titus 3:3-7; Gal. 2:16; cf. Col. 1:21-22

how is it possible for a person to affirm that a an individual is "eternally saved" *prior* to regeneration and faith in Christ? Obviously, I do not, but I have had clergy express this very view to me to my face.

Your suggestions as to how to handle this situation, please.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Eph 2:1 And you hath he quickened, who were dead in trespasses and sins; 
Eph 2:2 Wherein in time past ye walked according to the course of this world, according to the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that now worketh in the children of disobedience: 
Eph 2:3 Among whom also we all had our conversation in times past in the lusts of our flesh, fulfilling the desires of the flesh and of the mind; and were by nature the children of wrath, even as others. 
Eph 2:4 But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, 
Eph 2:5 Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved 
Eph 2:6 And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus: 



Rom 8:1 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 
Rom 8:2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death. 
Rom 8:3 For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh: 
Rom 8:4 That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 
Rom 8:5 For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. 
Rom 8:6 For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 
Rom 8:7 Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be. 
Rom 8:8 So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God. 

*Rom 8:9 But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.*

[Edited on 12-4-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## HolidayJim (Dec 4, 2004)

Scott:

No problems believing this point at all, but how would you handle this if a clerygman of your church that is supposedly following the WCF states something opposed to it?

I agree that the Scriptures carry the power and the authority of God Himself to correct all errors, but I have begun to hear this "eternal" salvation view stated from more than one quarter in the fellowship.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

The scriptures are clear. Paul was not a believer until he was heavenly regenerated; before that, 

Eph 2:1 And you hath he quickened, who were dead in trespasses and sins; 

*Eph 2:2 Wherein in time past ye walked according to the course of this world, according to the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that now worketh in the children of disobedience: *

Their father was the devil. Example: It says in revelation that Jesus was slain before the foundation of the world-no? Was He? No! Not in the way that these people are suggesting. In the same way, we may be elect, but election does not save. It does not regenerate or convert. Prior to regeneration, we are as lost as anyone else.


----------



## HolidayJim (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks, that's what I have maintained.


----------

